# Forgot to take cyclogest last night!



## hfc_blue (May 28, 2011)

Hi everyone

I have woken up in a complete panic realising I totally forgot to take my cyclogest before bed last night! I insert 2x pessaries twice a day morning and night.  I have taken this mornings dose as normal.  I only got my bfp last Monday and am so worried that there will now not be enough of the progesterone hormone to continue the pregnancy!  It's Sunday so no clinic to call.  Has anyone ever had any advice on this?  I apparently have a sticking problem so perhaps progesterone even more important? 

Thanks


----------



## Louisej29 (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't think missing one will make too much difference - but I'd probably take an extra one today regardless.  Am sure all will be fine.  Some clinics don't even give progestetone after a bfp so try not to worry too much.  Congrats on your bfp x


----------



## gemmadobson (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi hun

Don't worry about it, I often forgot my pessaries and I'm 28 weeks with twins 

Congrats xx


----------

